# sleeping toddler - bitten by snake



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2012)

Sleeping toddler bitten by snake - Yahoo!7


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 10, 2012)

Well If true the father Is lucky he checked on his son when he did a python that size would have no problem eating a toddler


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 10, 2012)

pythrulz said:


> Well If true the father Is lucky he checked on his son when he did a python that size would have no problem eating a toddler



Very true! Also those ball pythons are notoriously "slimy"


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 10, 2012)

hmm - there is a link to Bid to keep snake school open - Yahoo!7 News Video


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 10, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> hmm - there is a link to Bid to keep snake school open - Yahoo!7 News Video




Yep saw that straight away and did'nt even bother reading the article this thread is about... opened that up and smiled.


----------



## sharky (Jul 10, 2012)

hmm... I've already discussed this isue on another site>RedTailBoa. Our verdict is that a BP (ball python) wouldn't just turn up in a building and randomly attack a kid. If it was threatened it would roll up into a ball (hence BALL python) and anyway it was said that it was an 'escaped pet' so if it was hungry wouldnt it be more likely to be sniffing out rodents than people? Pythons to prefer the smell of a mouse or rat than to a child. There are various stories of this on the net and they all say different things. Two that I read (not including the Yahoo 7) is that they lived in an apartment building. So this snake would have had to travel up the stairs without being seen by ONE person!!!! 

i'M NOT SAYING IT ISN'T TRUE- i'm saying that it may have been exaggerated a bit to get more attention.


----------



## Khagan (Jul 10, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> hmm... I've already discussed this isue on another site>RedTailBoa. Our verdict is that a BP (ball python) wouldn't just turn up in a building and randomly attack a kid. If it was threatened it would roll up into a ball (hence BALL python) and anyway it was said that it was an 'escaped pet' so if it was hungry wouldnt it be more likely to be sniffing out rodents than people? Pythons to prefer the smell of a mouse or rat than to a child. There are various stories of this on the net and they all say different things. Two that I read (not including the Yahoo 7) is that they lived in an apartment building. So this snake would have had to travel up the stairs without being seen by ONE person!!!!
> 
> i'M NOT SAYING IT ISN'T TRUE- i'm saying that it may have been exaggerated a bit to get more attention.



It's the media, ofcourse it was exaggerated haha. I reckon most likely scenario was it was probably just curled up there for warmth, but you add scared parent + media wanting to make it sound interesting = eating foot.


----------



## moussaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Could even be that the snake panicked when it was grabbed by the kid's father and bit then. Also wouldn't a kid being bitten and constricted by a snake, I dunno, notice??


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 10, 2012)

There have been reports of large pythons escaping and smothering young children,but its considered more about seeking warmth than food


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 10, 2012)

Some kids have no fear, no worries, just look at this happy young fella.


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ that kid has guts, he's more braver then my dad lol


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks for sharing elapid  and u would also think a short stuby ball python would find it a little bit hard to climb a cot.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 10, 2012)

Waterrat - that is just nuts! It would take probably four adults to control a python of that size. It makes you wonder what, apart from fresh air, is going through the minds of this kids parents.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 10, 2012)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Waterrat - that is just nuts! It would take probably four adults to control a python of that size. It makes you wonder what, apart from fresh air, is going through the minds of this kids parents.



It's in their culture, by no means they are air-heads. Aussie parets would sh*** themselves if their kid adopted python as a beanbag, we are slightly degenerated I think. Many houses in Asia have a resident python.
Some warship them, some eat them, some enjoy their company, others breed them for money while 90% of so-called civilized peoples are scared sh***less of snakes. It takes all kinds.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 10, 2012)

60cm and eating a foot? mmmmkkaaaayyyyy


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 10, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Some kids have no fear, no worries, just look at this happy young fella.


[video=youtube;W8uPhuXQNiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8uPhuXQNiM[/video]


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 12, 2012)

Slimy?? Really??

Edit - Fuscus - Love the vid


----------

